

Show HN: an app to help you shop for food - maxhs

Wanted to get everyone's feedback on the web app my startup has been working on for the past few months. (didn't want to tweak it anymore before getting feedback from viewers who weren't my friends/family).<p>http://www.foodia.com<p>Would definitely love feedback on the UX (which needs work) and whether this is something you'd use before shopping/deciding what to buy.<p>I'd also love to hear what food problems (if any) you all feel need solving. Thanks.
======
imechura
The best food discovery tool I have used is foodspotting.com The reason
foodspotting works so well for me is because I am a sight eater. I will try
anything but I want to see it first or I won't order it or try your new place.

~~~
maxhs
Agreed - foodspotting does food visuals well. We're less about dish discovery,
though, and more about food shopping. The problem we're trying to solve is
picking through the 100 choices in the cereal aisle, where having pictures of
the boxes (which we DO have, btw) isn't as important as how popular, healthy,
tasty, or sustainable those items are. Do you mainly eat out or eat in?

